# Id, Ego And The Superego



## CaramelChocolate (Nov 28, 2004)

Ok, so the word EGO is actually misinterpreted. I recently learned something so interesting in Psychology.

Basically, we all have this:

ID {PLEASURE PRINCIPLE} - [In the UNCONSCIENCE] - Irrational. The most powerful part of the mind. Strives for satisfaction and pleasure regardless of the cost.

EGO - [In the CONSCIENCE] - Much less powerful than the Id, has little power of behavior, tries to maintain a balence between the Id and the Superego.

SUPEREGO {MORALITY PRINCIPLE} - [Mostly in the CONSCIENCE] - Contains the rules of society, moral part of the mind, is in conflict with the Id.

Ego would be at the centre of this, so when Sikhism says to renounce the Ego, doesn't it mean 'renounce your Id'? or what? Please discuss...

~CaramelChocolate~
The little philosopher


----------



## etinder (Nov 28, 2004)

hi caramel

when we are talking of ego in sikhi we are not differentiating between id, ego or superego rather we are trying to eliminate ego on the whole. so when u eliminate the whole parts dont exist.. and we are not going into freudian details here..
if u want to learn more try to read Freud..he was the first one to differentiate (as far as remember) abt this, he was the pioneer in the research on psychosexual n psychoanalytical thought in behavioral sciences.
regards


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Nov 29, 2004)

etinder said:
			
		

> when we are talking of ego in sikhi we are not differentiating between id, ego or superego rather we are trying to eliminate ego on the whole. so when u eliminate the whole parts dont exist.. and we are not going into freudian details here..


If we have no ego then we have nothing to decided whether we should follow good morals [superego] or selfishness [id].
Is that what you are saying?

~CaramelChocolate~
The little philosopher


----------

